# Sismos Internacionais 2019



## luismeteo3 (5 Jan 2019 às 20:49)

* Magnitude    6.8
Region    ACRE, BRAZIL* 
Date time    2019-01-05 19:25:38.6 UTC
Location    8.11 S ; 71.58 W
Depth    578 km
Macroseismic
Intensity    F Effects: Felt

https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=737028


----------



## luismeteo3 (6 Jan 2019 às 17:45)

*M 7.0 - 154km WNW of Tobelo, Indonesia
Time
2019-01-06 09:27:22 (UTC-08:00)
Location
2.200°N 126.700°E
Depth
10.0 km





*


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2019 às 14:46)

*Scientists prepare for Hikurangi subduction zone faultline to rupture in future*
Georgia Forrester13:46, Jan 10 2019

 
GNS SCIENCE
The Hikurangi Project is a multinational science investigation of the subduction zone beneath New Zealand's North Island. Specially designed pressure sensors are in place to detect uplift or subsidence of the sea floor.
It's not a matter ofif the Hikurangi subduction zone will go, it's when - and that's what Kiwi scientists are preparing for.

Scientists are developing an emergency response plan to prepare for the rupture of New Zealand's largest fault.

Using a credible magnitude 8.9 earthquake and tsunami scenario, five Civil Defence Emergency Management (CDEM) groups from across the North Island are working together on the plan.

Natasha Goldring, who is leading the project, said a response plan was vital in making sure people were ready and resilient for a future earthquake and tsunami event.


"The scenario we are using to support the development of this response plan is a very realistic example of what we could face in our lifetime, or that of our children and grandchildren."

Although the project is being driven by Civil Defence groups, people still needed to make sure they understand the risks they face and take the necessary steps to prepare themselves, Goldring said.

"Communities are at the centre of all response planning, and we want this project to be a collaborative effort. We are all responsible for ourselves and our families - we are all part of Civil Defence in New Zealand."

The project's launch is in response to research over the past few years which suggests the likelihood of a rupture may be higher than initially understood.





INGOMAR200/SUPPLIED
An earthquake from the Hikurangi subduction zone could devastate the east coast of NZ with a tsunami. This graphic illustrating a projected tsunami.
GNS scientist, Dr Laura Wallace, said this came down to a combination of factors; including new insights from the Kaikōura earthquakes, evidence of pressure building on the fault, and geological evidence of prehistoric earthquakes on the subduction zone.

"A subduction zone is where one tectonic plate subducts (dives) underneath another - the boundary between these two plates forms a large fault.

"This one in particular runs offshore from the east of Gisborne down to the top of the South Island and poses a significant earthquake and tsunami risk to the entire east coast of New Zealand."

Subduction zone faults had been responsible for most of the world's deadliest earthquakes and tsunamis to date, with Japan 2011 being the most recent example, she said.





"We know the Hikurangi subduction zone can produce large earthquakes and tsunamis, and these events have happened in the past.

"While we're carrying out more research to build a clearer picture of the hazard posed by the Hikurangi fault, we know a rupture at some point in the future is certain."

For information on how to prepare for an earthquake or tsunami, visit www.happens.nz.





GEONET
The Hikurangi subduction zone off New Zealand's east coast, and its margins.
https://www.stuff.co.nz/national/nz...ubduction-zone-faultline-to-rupture-in-future


----------



## luismeteo3 (10 Jan 2019 às 14:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Jan 2019 às 18:38)

*Sismo de magnitude 6,7 faz dois mortos e deixa milhares sem eletricidade no Chile*
20 jan 2019 17:20

As autoridades do Chile anunciaram hoje que um sismo de magnitude 6,7 na escala de Richter matou pelo menos duas pessoas e deixou milhares sem eletricidade no norte do país.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artig...os-e-deixa-milhares-sem-eletricidade-no-chile


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2019 às 17:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Fev 2019 às 21:55)

Terremoto M5.5 forte atinge Hokkaido Ilha produzindo enormes deslizamentos de terra, fechando o aeroporto de Chitose, o cancelamento de trens e metro e interromper comunicações móveis


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Fev 2019 às 10:46)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (1 Mar 2019 às 09:23)

*Sismo com magnitude 7,5 entre Equador e Peru,*
*Até ao momento, não há qualquer alerta de um possível tsunami nem registo de vítimas ou danos materiais!*


----------



## clone (23 Mar 2019 às 21:35)

*Sismo de magnitude 6,1 registado na Colômbia*


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Mar 2019 às 21:38)

clone disse:


> *Sismo de magnitude 6,1 registado na Colômbia*


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Abr 2019 às 13:19)

*Sismo de M6.9 em Sulawesi na Indonésia*


----------



## MSantos (14 Mai 2019 às 15:08)

*Alerta de tsunami após sismo de 7.5 na Papua Nova Guiné*

Um sismo de 7.5 atingiu hoje Papua Nova Guiné, dando origem a um alerta de tsunami que poderá atingir também as vizinhas ilhas Salomão.

De acordo com o Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos, o abalo terá registado uma magnitude de 7.5 com epicentro 45 quilómetros a nordeste de Kokopo e a 10 quilómetros de profundidade.

https://sicnoticias.pt/mundo/2019-05-14-Alerta-de-tsunami-apos-sismo-de-7.5-na-Papua-Nova-Guine


----------



## MSantos (18 Jun 2019 às 17:10)

O Governo do Japão pediu aos residentes da zona costeira do noroeste que abandonem as suas casas e procurem refúgio, na sequência de um sismo 6.8 na escala de Richter que abalou a região esta terça-feira.

https://www.jn.pt/mundo/interior/sismo-de-68-no-japao-com-alerta-de-tsunami-11021986.html


----------



## Orion (18 Jun 2019 às 17:26)

Ainda demora algum tempo a 'chegar' a PT  http://www.jma.go.jp/en/tsunami/joho.html


----------



## david 6 (4 Jul 2019 às 18:45)

sismo 6.6 na Califórnia, EUA, há poucos minutos


----------



## clone (19 Jul 2019 às 12:40)

Forte sismo (5.3) sentido em Atenas


----------



## SpiderVV (19 Jul 2019 às 12:53)




----------



## camrov8 (3 Out 2019 às 13:11)

alguém me pode esclarecer qual o motivo de uma actividade sismica muito frequente em espanha perto de Sevilha é que é uma zona tão compacta com tantos sismos


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2019 às 20:50)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2019 às 18:41)

*Magnitude 4.5
Region SPAIN*
Date time 2019-10-25 09:35:48.0 UTC
Location 37.01 N ; 5.27 W
Depth 5 km
Macroseismic
Intensity *V Effects: Strong Shaking*
*https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=800978*


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Nov 2019 às 12:41)

*Sismo no Irão causou cinco mortos e 300 feridos*
8 nov 2019 11:40

O número de mortos causados por um sismo de magnitude 5,9 que atingiu o noroeste do Irão na madrugada de hoje subiu para cinco, enquanto o número de feridos já ultrapassa os 300, avançaram as autoridades locais.

No início da manhã, a televisão estatal iraniana dava conta de três mortos e 20 feridos.

Segundo o Centro Sismológico do Irão, o terramoto atingiu o condado de Tark, na província iraniana do Azerbaijão Oriental às 02:17 (23:17 de quinta-feira em Lisboa), numa área que fica a cerca de 400 quilómetros de Teerão.

Mais de 40 sismos secundários sacudiram depois a região rural, situada nas montanhas Alborz, o que levou os moradores a deixar as suas casas em pânico.

O terramoto feriu pelo menos 312 pessoas, informou a televisão estatal, adiantando que apenas 13 foram hospitalizadas.

A mesma fonte referiu que foram destruídas 30 casas na zona do epicentro.

https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/sismo-no-irao-causou-cinco-mortos-e-300-feridos


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Nov 2019 às 11:47)




----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2019 às 18:10)

Wisemaps disse:


>


*Em atualização*
* Terremoto de 5.4 fez pelo menos quatro feridos em França*
MadreMedia / AFP
11 nov 2019 13:47

O sismo ocorreu perto de Montelimar, no sudeste da França, tendo chegado aos 5.4 graus na escala de Richter. Fontes oficiais dão conta de, pelo menos, quatro feridos, um com gravidade, até à data.

A informação foi confirmada pelo instituto de sismologia francês.

Uma pessoa ficou gravemente ferida em Montelimar após a queda de um andaime e foi levada com urgência para o hospital, de acordo com a câmara municipal de Drôme, departamento ao qual a localidade pertence, localizado na região de Auvérnia-Ródano-Alpes.
https://24.sapo.pt/atualidade/artigos/terremoto-de-5-4-pelo-menos-quatro-feridos-em-franca


----------



## GSM2046 (11 Nov 2019 às 18:23)

*Global earthquake forecast passes test*
http://temblor.net/earthquake-insights/global-earthquake-forecast-passes-test-7247/

*Research finds quakes can systematically trigger other ones on opposite side of Earth*
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2018/08/180802102352.htm

*Scientists finally know how big earthquakes start: with many smaller ones*
https://phys.org/news/2019-08-scientists-big-earthquakes-smaller.html

*Large Earthquake Prediction Methods*
https://www.scirp.org/Journal/paperinformation.aspx?paperid=96236


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Nov 2019 às 19:55)




----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 16:36)

PRELIMINARY EARTHQUAKE PARAMETERS
---------------------------------

** MAGNITUDE 7.4
* ORIGIN TIME 1618 UTC NOV 14 2019
* COORDINATES 1.5 NORTH 126.4 EAST
* DEPTH 62 KM / 39 MILES
* LOCATION MOLUCCA SEA*

EVALUATION
----------

* AN EARTHQUAKE WITH A PRELIMINARY MAGNITUDE OF 7.4 OCCURRED IN
THE MOLUCCA SEA AT 1618 UTC ON THURSDAY NOVEMBER 14 2019.

* BASED ON THE PRELIMINARY EARTHQUAKE PARAMETERS... HAZARDOUS
TSUNAMI WAVES ARE POSSIBLE FOR COASTS LOCATED WITHIN 300 KM
OF THE EARTHQUAKE EPICENTER.

TSUNAMI THREAT FORECAST
-----------------------

* HAZARDOUS TSUNAMI WAVES FROM THIS EARTHQUAKE ARE POSSIBLE
WITHIN 300 KM OF THE EPICENTER ALONG THE COASTS OF

INDONESIA.


----------



## luismeteo3 (14 Nov 2019 às 16:39)




----------



## Ricardo Carvalho (14 Nov 2019 às 17:23)

Um sismo de magnitude *7.4* na escalda de Richter foi registado, esta quinta-feira, ás 00.15h horas locais ( 16.15h em Portugal a 134 quilómetros da ilha das Molucas, na Indonésia, o mesmo foi também sentido nas Filipinas.

O epicentro do sismo foi registado a 62 quilómetros de profundidade, e o alerta de tsunami já foi ativado, para a zona segundo a agência Reuters.


----------



## GSM2046 (14 Nov 2019 às 22:38)

*'Deep rumble' as earthquakes felt near Glen Coe*
*https://www.bbc.com/news/uk-scotland-highlands-islands-50418067

Date* *Time (UTC)* *Lat* *Lon* *Depth (km)* *Mag   * *Int    * *Region                                        * *Comment*
2019/11/13___17:47:18.0___56.669___-5.164___7___1.7___3___BALLACHULISH,HIGHLAND___FELT BALLACHULISH
2019/11/13___17:40:54.4___56.664___-5.185___7___1.9___3___BALLACHULISH,HIGHLAND___FELT BALLACHULISH


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Nov 2019 às 19:28)




----------



## GSM2046 (20 Nov 2019 às 18:34)

Time-lapse das réplicas do sismo das Molucas 7.1

*‘This one was different’: Weird earthquake crack in Le Teil, France has experts worried*
https://www.news.com.au/technology/...d/news-story/57b8d45de4e46fedd518c7517a9f6d8a

*Two major quakes, a magnitude 6.3 NW of Ozernovskiy, Russia and a magnitude 6.3 SW of Puerto Madero, Mexico bring the November total to12 and the year total to 126*
https://www.thebigwobble.org/2019/11/two-major-quakes-magnitude-63-nw-of.html
*








*


----------



## GSM2046 (21 Nov 2019 às 10:45)

Magnitude -* 4.3 *
Region - *MOZAMBIQUE *
Date time - 2019-11-20 18:43:32.5 UTC 
Location - 20.47 S ; 33.63 E 
Depth - 10 km


----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 08:52)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 08:59)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 10:37)




----------



## luismeteo3 (26 Nov 2019 às 10:57)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Nov 2019 às 09:45)

*Mw 6.1
Region    CRETE, GREECE*
Date time    2019-11-27 07:23:39.4 UTC
Location    35.58 N ; 23.09 E
Depth    55 km

https://www.emsc-csem.org/Earthquake/earthquake.php?id=808151


----------



## jorgepaulino (27 Nov 2019 às 09:48)

Estão dentro do normal estes sismos por lá desde ontem?

- Albania
- Bosnia Hierzegovina
- agora Grécia

Sem contar com as imensas réplicas!


----------



## GSM2046 (27 Nov 2019 às 10:14)

Últimas 24h de sismos >1.0 na Europa (https://earthquakes.volcanodiscovery.com/)






e no planeta, entre as 10:00 de ontem (26) e hoje(27)


----------



## criz0r (27 Nov 2019 às 10:32)

jorgepaulino disse:


> Estão dentro do normal estes sismos por lá desde ontem?
> 
> - Albania
> - Bosnia Hierzegovina
> ...



Aquela região está inserida numa zona de convergência por subducção, entre as placas Africana e EuroAsiática incluindo uma secundária de Anatolia. Penso que estes sismos se devem precisamente á movimentação de falhas secundárias resultantes da principal. Não será o prato do dia, mas também não é incomum a ocorrência de sismos de maior ou menor escala naquela zona.


----------



## GSM2046 (1 Dez 2019 às 14:32)

As últimas 24h na Europa (sismos >1.0). 
De notar os sismos de hoje: a SE da Madeira (3.0) e a sul de Peniche, no Esporão da Estremadura (2.6), sem falar no enxame sísmico do Faial, Bósnia-Albania-Grécia-Creta e a começar de novo em Istambul.


----------



## GSM2046 (3 Dez 2019 às 10:24)

*6.1 earthquake - Near Coast of Northern Chile (Peru)*
*



*


----------



## GSM2046 (6 Dez 2019 às 00:35)

O Reino Unido hoje também esteve animado assim como no Pacífico: Japão, Alasca e Califórnia, só para citar alguns spots..


----------



## luismeteo3 (8 Dez 2019 às 19:49)




----------



## GSM2046 (9 Dez 2019 às 20:26)

*An extremely shallow Mw4.1 thrust earthquake in the eastern Sichuan Basin (China) likely triggered by unloading during infrastructure construction*
https://agupubs.onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/10.1029/2019GL085199


----------



## luismeteo3 (9 Dez 2019 às 22:45)

* Magnitude    5.9
Region    SOUTHWEST OF AFRICA *
Date time    2019-12-09 17:59:48.0 UTC
Location    52.84 S ; 11.40 E
Depth    10 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=811094


----------



## GSM2046 (10 Dez 2019 às 00:41)

_Let the party begin.._


----------



## vamm (15 Dez 2019 às 09:37)

*Magnitude 6.8 
Region MINDANAO, PHILIPPINES *
Date time 2019-12-15 06:11:53.6 UTC
Location 6.72 N ; 125.13 E
Depth 30 km
https://m.emsc.eu/earthquake/earthquake.php?evid=812196

Um morto registado.


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Dez 2019 às 20:32)




----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Dez 2019 às 21:17)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2019 às 09:45)




----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Dez 2019 às 09:46)




----------

